# Cro Cop stiffs UFC, signs with Dream



## AceHBK (Jun 14, 2009)

After the fight last night, we find out that Mirco Cro Cop signed a deal to join Dream._


"This comes as a shock since he has a 3 fight deal with the UFC.

__After the fight, White learned that the Croatian had signed a deal with MMA organization Dream in Japan._
_White said the Croatian star had promised him a three-fight deal -- UFC 99 plus two more -- and had "hand-picked" his opponent in Germany, turning down "every other" fighter, including Velasquez._
_"He didn't keep his word, talked about honor," White said. "He didn't just poke Al Turk, he poked me, too."_

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=4257082


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow.  That's interesting news. 

I'm not sure I would complain about Cro Crop not keeping his word though.   Sounds like Dream produced a contract when the UFC would not.  Good for Dream for making it happen, Cro Crop is a helluva fighter.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 14, 2009)

i'm not really concerned with any ethical judgments dana white might make.  

jf


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i'm not really concerned with any ethical judgments dana white might make.
> 
> jf



Yea, no kidding...

Too bad though, Cro Cop always produced good stuff and made his fights interesting for the most part. 

But maybe we'll get to see him headline Dream for Japan, not too bad I guess...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2009)

You cannot blame someone moving forward with there careers, maybe Dana needs to put some more money up and longer contracts.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 15, 2009)

Correction: http://jutarnji.hr/sport/borilacki_sportovi/clanak/art-2009,6,14,,166592.jl

translation: 


> President of UFC's Dana White was unfairly accused Mirko Filipovic for treason
> 
> ZAGREB - The same Saturday night in which Mirko Filipovi? for only three minutes nokautirao Britain Mostapha Al Turk, President of American Organization UFC Dana White neargumentirano has accused the Croatian master free fight for the fraud and hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 15, 2009)

Dana signed Mirko to a one fight contract, with a verbal promise to fight 2 more.
The contract was one fight.
It was in Germany where Mirko is a big draw, but it still only sold 12,500 out of 17,000 seats.
Mirko is a failure for the most part in the UFC, he doesn't have the mindset for it apparantly. He likes Dream, Let him stay there.
Dana got what he wanted a boost for the Germany card, Mirko got what he wanted, let them go their ways.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's all rumours, by all accounts Crocop hasn't signed for anyone and Dana hasn't spoken to him yet. That's from another fighter in Koln.
Guess we'll see who's telling the truth soon enough lol!


----------



## Marginal (Jun 15, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> He likes Dream, Let him stay there.


Might as well. Better ruleset.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it's kind of funny that Dana White is complaining about Crocop signing with another company when he had a verbal contract with White.  When white cut him fro the UFC after 2 losses when he still had fights on his contract.

The UFC really isn't fair to fighters.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 15, 2009)

There is no Dana, only Zuul.


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> I think it's kind of funny that Dana White is complaining about Crocop signing with another company when he had a verbal contract with White. When white cut him fro the UFC after 2 losses when he still had fights on his contract.
> 
> The UFC really isn't fair to fighters.


 
Nooooo thats not true at all, Mirko was not having much success in the octagon, Dana spoke to him and they both decided to release him from the UFC so that he could recover, from what i understand Dana and Mirko kept contact and Mirko contacted him after he had had his surgery requesting if Dana was willing to make a new deal.

Dana is not the villian everyone makes him out to be, and he looks after his fighters more then most other orgs do.


----------

